# 08 PSE Thunderbolt X MX



## Greenstick (Jun 8, 2009)

Hi,

Does anyone have any comments on the 08 PSE Thunderbolt X? I have searched all over the Internet and nobody has posted any comments about this bow...good, bad, or otherwise. I have the opportunity to buy a "new" Thunderbolt X for a good price ($290.00) and it has features that I like; however since the purchase is over the Internet I do not have the chance to shoot it. I currently own a PSE Durango Lite w/ Lightning Cam. It is the first bow that I have owned and I like the way it feels in my hand and it has a smooth draw. But, I don't like the rainbow-like trajectory it has and since I mainly hunt from a tree stand, a shorter bow would be nice. 

Your comments are most appreciated,

Chad


----------

